# Commercial Kitchen for Rent - San Fernando Valley



## recengllc (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a commercial kitchen available for rent. We are located in Chatsworth. Here are the specs:

Ideal for backing.

500 square feet. 
Fully permitted

Equipped with: 
1. (2) Six burner commercial stoves with oven and flat grill.
2. Commercial stainless steel deep fryer.
3. (2) Convection ovens. 
4. Commercial stainless steel dishwasher with double sink and shower wash.
5. Commercial walk-in refrigerator.
6. Commercial 2-door stainless steel freezer.
7. (5) stainless steel preparation tables.
8. (6) stainless steel shelves.
9. Stainless steel 2-levels serving cart.
10. (2) fire extinguishers.
11. Chemical fire system.
12. Commercial meat grinder.
13. Commercial mixer.

If you are interested in taking a look, please email us to set up a time: [email protected], or call 424.442-0551.


----------

